# ADATA SSD S510 (120GB) viel zu langsam :(



## ruffy1978 (30. Oktober 2011)

moin!  
habe keine kürzlich erworbene ssd mal durch den AS SSD Benchmark laufen lassen und sie ist scheinbar viel zu langsam...    





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mir ist dann aufgefallen das im BIOS noch der IDE-Mode eingestellt war. also in w7 den ahci modul aktiviert und danach auch im bios ahci aktiviert. dann habe ich noch den neuesten ahci treiber für mein mainboard installiert.  nun läuft alles korrekt im ahci modus aber die benchmark ergebnisse sind nicht viel besser geworden   was mach ich falsch?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (30. Oktober 2011)

hast du sie am richtigen port angeschlossen? hast du denn neusten stoarge treiber drauf? musst mal bei amd gucken asus hat nich immer die aktuellsten verlinkt


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Oktober 2011)

schmeiss den AMD Treiber runter und nutze nur den Windows-7 eigenen msahci.
da hab ich ja mit meiner kleinen 64GB Samsung 470 mehr Speed


----------



## ruffy1978 (30. Oktober 2011)

@ ice: alle sataports auf dem mainboard sind 6GB/s, daran dürfte es nicht liegen.

habe nun hier: AMD RAID/SATA Drivers 

den "*AHCI for Windows 7" *treiber runtergeladen - meinst du den oder is das der falsche?

@micky: ok, werde mal beide tips austesten! wie wechsel ich denn auf den w7 treiber?
denke mal unter "programme u. funktionen" den amd treiber löschen, dann neustart und dann installiert er automatisch den w7 treiber, oder?


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Oktober 2011)

auf fast allen meinen AMD Boards war der mhci immer schneller


----------



## ruffy1978 (30. Oktober 2011)

habe mal den amd treiber deinstalliert und den ms treiber genommen.
leider sind die benchmarkwerte genau so schlecht wie vorher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Hast Du unter den Windows Energieoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt? Sind die Chipsatztreiber aktuell?


----------



## ruffy1978 (30. Oktober 2011)

chipsatztreiber sind up to date.  hab mal auf "höchstleistung" gestellt und noch mal laufen lassen: wieder nur 311 punkte  ist momentan allerdings auch noch der amd treiber installiert, nich der von microsoft...


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Treiberwechsel viel bringen wird. Ich hatte immer sehr gute Werte mit dem AMD AHCI Treiber (allerdings mit einer Crucial m4 ).


----------



## ruffy1978 (31. Oktober 2011)

woran kann es denn noch liegen??? evtl. ssd defekt?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2011)

Hast Du schon mal die Smart Werte mit CrystalDiskInfo ausgelesen?


----------



## Laphroaig (1. November 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Spezifikationen auf der ADATA Seite anschaue müßten Deine Werte eigentlich passen. Dort wird eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von bis zu 200 MB/s und Schreibgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 140 MB/s für die 120 GB Version unter AS-SSD angegeben. Die SSD hat halt nur asynchronen Speicher und bewegt sich daher auf SATA II Niveau.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ruffy1978 (1. November 2011)

hier die werte von crystaldiskinfo:


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

Sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Die Lesefehlerrate ist u.a. viel zu hoch. (ausschlaggebend sind die Hex-Werte) Hier mal zum Vergleich eine gesunde Crucial m4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruffy1978 (1. November 2011)

@*Laphroaig
hier die angaben vom PCGH-Preisvergleich:

*lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 510MB/s • Random 4K  lesen: keine Angabe • Random 4K schreiben: 85000IOPS • Cache: keine  Angabe • Anschluss: SATA 6Gb/s • Stromverbrauch: 4.7W (Betrieb), 0.6W  (Leerlauf) • NAND-Typ: MLC • MTBF: 1 Mio. Stunden • Controller:  SandForce SF-2200 • drei Jahre Herstellergarantie

und hier die angaben von planet4one (wo ich sie erstanden habe):

Leistung
Übertragungsrate Laufwerk
600 MBps (extern)

Interner Datendurchsatz
550 MBps (lesen)/ 510 MBps (Schreiben)

könntst du mir mal bitte den link schicken mit den angaben die du gefunden hast?


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

Hier ist der Link: S510 SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Drive, Specifications, S510, 500 Series, Solid State Drive, Welcome to ADATA

Die maximalen Lese- und Schreibwerte werden nur mit hoch komprimierbaren Daten erreicht (beim Atto Benchmark werden nur Nullen geschrieben ), das hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun und ist nur ein ganz Kalter aus der Marketingabteilung.


----------



## Laphroaig (1. November 2011)

Da war Softy schneller.

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass ADATA auch die Werte im AS-SSD Benchmark angibt. Bei der sequentiellen Leserate erreichst Du ja die angegebenen 200 MB/s.

Edit: Wenn die Ergebnisse von Crystaldisk nicht wären würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen (ich habe aber wirklich keine Ahnung wie die Werte von Crystaldisk zu interpretieren sind). Du kannst ja mal den Screenshot (von Crystaldiskinfo) an den Support von ADATA schicken und abwarten was die sagen. Grundsätzlich solltest Du ja eine erhebliche Beschleunigung Deines Systems im Vergleich zu einer HDD festgestellt haben.


----------



## thom_cat (2. November 2011)

So sieht es leider aus, die Werte mit asynchronen Speichern sind im AS SSD Benchmark einfach nicht besser.

Das ist keine Treibersache sondern liegt schlicht an der SSD.

Ob die Werte richtig ausgelesen werden ist auch immer so eine Sache.


----------



## ruffy1978 (2. November 2011)

ok, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind die benchmarkwerte relativ normal für diese ssd... 

*ich habe mich bei der wahl der ssd an dem test in der pcgh ausgabe 11/2011 orientiert.

dort ist die S510 auf platz 8 (wertung 2,18)

und die Crucial m4 ist auf Platz 11 (wertung 2,31)

im nachhinein stellt sich nun raus das die S510 lächelich langsam ist und sich auf sata2 niveau bewegt,

und die m4 im benchmark ranking ALLE TOP 10 PLÄTZE belegt!!! 
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-crucial-m4-128gb-benchmarkwerte-ordnung.html*

sogar nur per sata2 angeschlossen ist die m4 bedeutend schneller! 
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-crucial-m4-128gb-benchmarkwerte-ordnung.html*

also ich fühle mich wirklich komplett verarscht vom PCGH team!! 
*


----------



## thom_cat (2. November 2011)

sagen wir mal so, der testparcours von pcgh liegt den sandforce controllern etwas besser als dem marvell.
ob er die alltäglichen anwendungen widerspiegelt ist dann aber eine andere sache.

im alltag sind die unterschiede aber bedeutend geringer wie es dir speziell der as ssd benchmark verkaufen will.
wenn du nur diesen als wertungsmaßstab nimmst, liegst du genau so falsch wie nur dem test von pcgh zu glauben.


----------



## axxo (2. November 2011)

ruffy1978 schrieb:


> ok, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind die benchmarkwerte relativ normal für diese ssd...
> 
> *ich habe mich bei der wahl der ssd an dem test in der pcgh ausgabe 11/2011 orientiert.
> 
> ...


 
Wende dich hier im Forum doch an die PCGH Leute. Ich habe mit denen auch schon wegen diesem Test in der Printausgabe diskutiert, wenn sich noch mehr Leute melden bringt das vielleicht etwas in Hinsicht auf zukünftige Tests!


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Die Lesefehlerrate ist u.a. viel zu hoch. (ausschlaggebend sind die Hex-Werte) Hier mal zum Vergleich eine gesunde Crucial m4:


 
Nee, das ist ne Samsung Festplatte...

Das ist eine M4 : 

Mfg


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Sarge_70 schrieb:


> Nee, das ist ne Samsung Festplatte...



 Da habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts die falsche Platte erwischt. Sorry


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. November 2011)

Kommt vor.  

Eigentlich sind beim TE nur die sequentiellen Schreibwerte und die 4K-64Thrd Schreibwerte nicht so toll, vielleicht sollte er mal die CPU leicht übertakten.. ?

Mfg


----------



## ruffy1978 (2. November 2011)

also den üblichen geschwindigkeitsschub habe ich schon bemerkt - ich will ja auch nicht sagen das die ssd kompletter mist ist, aber als ich die benchmarkwerte gesehen hab war ich schon enttäuscht.  nun weiß ich wenigstens das die ssd nicht zu langsam ist und innerhalb der herstellerangaben arbeitet. ich hatte zu erst vermutet das ich nur was falsch eingestellt habe bzw. falsche treiber.  also bei den crystaldisk werten steig ich nich wirklich durch  kann es sein das es sich negativ auswirkt das ich nachträglich (also 2 wochen nach w7 installation) von ide auf ahci umgestellt hab??  aber jetz schonmal ein fettes danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Zu den CrystalDiskInfo Werten könntest Du mal Simpel1970 hier im Forum fragen. Der ist da sehr fit auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2011)

ruffy1978 schrieb:


> also ich fühle mich wirklich komplett verarscht vom PCGH team!!



Der AS-SSD-Test ist – mal ganz wertfrei – der Worst-Case für Controller, die mit Datenkompression arbeiten, so in etwa wie SuperPi für AMD-CPUs, ein reiner Texturfüllratentest für Geforce-Karten oder eine Sandkiste für Kugelmäuse.

Wie hier beschrieben, spiegelt einer unserer Kopiertests, nämlich der mit der Testumstellung eingeführte Test #3 diese Situation wider. Auch der Schreib-Teil unseres Stresstests besteht aus ZIP-Dateien, ergo vorkomprimieten Daten. In diesem Test (S. 70) liegt die von dir gewählte SSD auf dem drittletzten Platz vor einer Sandforce-1-SSD (also auch mit Komprimierung) und einer Magnet-Festplatte. Insofern fühle ich mich jetzt gerade nicht, als ob ich dich „verarscht“ hätte.

Überdies hat axxo recht: Wenn du unzufrieden bist und uns „direkt“ ansprechen möchtest, ist es zielführender, das Feedback-Forum zu benutzen, weil wir da einfach öfter reinschauen.


----------



## thom_cat (3. November 2011)

Das Problem ist leider auch, dass viele zu sehr auf die Werte im AS SSD Bench schauen und diesen dann 1:1 in alle anderen Bereiche übertragen.

Es ist aber nur einer von vielen und gerade die Laufwerke mit Sandforce Controller werden hier teilweise eingebremst was so extrem real aber eher selten vorkommt.

Wenn man diese Bremse dann mit anderen Messungen etwas löst, verschiebt sich da doch einiges zu Ungunsten der M4 

Im täglichen Betrieb verschwimmen die Unterschiede ohnehin für die meisten Anwender...


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Gibt es nicht so "all-in-one" Benchmarks, die alle Szenarien abdecken? PC Mark oder so was?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2011)

PC Mark hat den Anspruch, ja. Aber da sind die Werte im HDD-Subtest leider auch nicht allzu konsistent, schwanken stark von Durchlauf zu Durchlauf.


----------



## ruffy1978 (3. November 2011)

wie gesagt: ich war wirklich geschockt als ich die AS SSD werte gesehen hab. meine hardwarekäufe entscheiden sich fast immer gestützt von testergebnissen aus dem pchg mag. und bisher war ich eigentlich nie enttäuscht. 

aber da wusste ich auch noch nicht was ich nun weiß - bin halt noch n neuling im ssd sektor.

also das "verarscht" gefühl ist jedenfalls nicht mehr vorhanden 

vielleicht könnt ihr ja nochmal nen ssd artikel im mag bringen mit tips für den ssd gebrauch. ich weiß, den gab's schon aber wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab gibt's da noch einige dinge mehr die man machen sollte/könnte die noch nicht im mag beschrieben wurden. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

nochmal danke für eure hilfe


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2011)

Prima. 
Wie gesagt, in der kommenden Ausgabe gibt's erstmal einen kurzen Artikel, der sich mit den teils verwirrenden, widersprüchlichen Benchmarkergebnissen befasst. Alles weitere sehen wir dann - aber wir verlieren das Thema SSD und deren Einsatz bestimmt nicht aus den Augen, versprochen!


----------



## axxo (3. November 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Prima.
> Wie gesagt, in der kommenden Ausgabe gibt's erstmal einen kurzen Artikel, der sich mit den teils verwirrenden, widersprüchlichen Benchmarkergebnissen befasst. Alles weitere sehen wir dann - aber wir verlieren das Thema SSD und deren Einsatz bestimmt nicht aus den Augen, versprochen!


 

Finde ich gut das ihr euch mit dem Thema noch mal befasst und vor allem auch das ihr euch so intensiv mit der Kritik auseinandersetzt!

Es müsste eben wirklich ein besserer Benchmark für SSDs gefunden werden, der die alltäglichen Bedingungen exakt wiederspiegelt, z.B. auch das starten von exe und den Bootvorgang ins Ergebnis mit einbezieht.


----------

